# Kubota b1750 hydro pedals backwards



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

All I can think is that the HST rod is bent and or hooked over the pivot shaft of the mower


----------



## Amos (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm not a kubota man I'm buying it for my son and his n new wife who just bought 4.5 acres in hate to not buy it because I think it's something simple not internal it's such a nice tractor and priced right


----------



## Amos (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm currently looking to buy a b 1750 that is in pristine condition but when the gentleman put the deck on it and pushed the forward pedal it went backwards and when he pushed the reverse it went forward he said it was fine before he put the deck on it he actually drove it out to the mailbox and he has a long driveway when I pushed on the pedals the hydro pump didn't wine or make any noise that leads me to believe it's not internal can someone please tell me what is wrong I'm not a kubota man I have the green ones


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes I believe that it is something simple also, just need to watch the linkage move with the tractor shut off to see what it is doing. I would also take the mower back off to see if it fixes the problem.:usa:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

He may have put the selector plate on backwards,too.


----------



## Amos (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm going over there this morning could you explain what the selector plate is and he took the deck off it didn't fix the problem


----------



## Amos (Apr 14, 2017)

B1750 update I went yesterday to buy the tractor and when I pull in the gentleman says your not going to believe it but it works fine sure enough we put the deck on it I drove it up on the trailer and away I went .I took it to my son's place mowed with it for an hour no issues can't figure it out maybe it's possessed lol


----------

